# Nigerians outside of grocery stores



## seoulless (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm a bit puzzled regarding the role of the Nigerians that stand outside the grocery stores holding a single newspaper. Do they sell the newspaper? Are they there for hire (to carry your groceries back)? Are they hired greeters? Something else?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

seoulless said:


> I'm a bit puzzled regarding the role of the Nigerians that stand outside the grocery stores holding a single newspaper. Do they sell the newspaper? Are they there for hire (to carry your groceries back)? Are they hired greeters? Something else?


They sell the Scammers Weekly, you get a free copy if you give him your email address. 








Apart from that I have never seen this ?


----------



## seoulless (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm in Madrid. Maybe it's a Madrid thing?


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, I have seen at least two Africans in the Goya district of Madrid holding out newspaper as if it was a tray.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

They are probably selling La Farola.
Haven't you ever seen people selling the Big Issue in the UK?
Just wondering how you know their nationality?

PS Around by Ramon y Cajal hospital (for example), there are lots of black guys "helping " you park your car and some of them use a rolled up newspaper as the tool to guide you into the parking space


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> They are probably selling La Farola.
> Haven't you ever seen people selling the Big Issue in the UK?
> Just wondering how you know their nationality?
> 
> PS Around by Ramon y Cajal hospital (for example), there are lots of black guys "helping " you park your car and some of them use a rolled up newspaper as the tool to guide you into the parking space


You'll also meet them near the Parque de Atenas between the Palace and the river, and I've seen people in official looking clothes trying to "direct" parking in the free car park next to the Madrid zoo.

The Africans outside the supermarkets just hang around for the occasional tip from the regulars, and they will help you with your shopping for a small fee. I suspect the copy of "La Farola" helps them get round laws against begging. They only ever seem to have one copy, probably a few years old, and certainly not intended for sale.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> You'll also meet them near the Parque de Atenas between the Palace and the river, and I've seen people in official looking clothes trying to "direct" parking in the free car park next to the Madrid zoo.
> 
> The Africans outside the supermarkets just hang around for the occasional tip from the regulars, and they will help you with your shopping for a small fee. I suspect the copy of "La Farola" helps them get round laws against begging. They only ever seem to have one copy, probably a few years old, and certainly not intended for sale.


Well, La Farola has come in for a lot of stick over the years - not sure what the deal is, but it seems it wasn't/ isn't exactly all that it said it was. Put that together with the general suspicion that this way of raising funds was met with by the Spanish plus the thing that lots of people do of giving a small amount of money, and not taking or wanting the magazine so that people who *do* want the mag surprise, and may even upset the vendor...I'm not sure that it's very sucessful


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

As I have said before, I fail to see why these people expect you to give them YOUR HARD EARNED CASH, basely solely on their ablity to hold out their hand or hold up a bit of paper...best advice... ignore them or ask them explain why they deserve your money

Then ignore them


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

For some of us who 'give' it is called compassion.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> As I have said before, I fail to see why these people expect you to give them YOUR HARD EARNED CASH, basely solely on their ablity to hold out their hand or hold up a bit of paper...best advice... ignore them or ask them explain why they deserve your money
> 
> Then ignore them


Because they are homeless???


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Well around here I wouldn't let anyone near my shopping nor my car. I know of half a dozen people who have had handbags nicked from them while being distracted by 'helpers'.

If anyone comes too near us in a supermarket car park I shout **** OFF at them very loudly. That usually works. Some words work in all languages.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Well around here I wouldn't let anyone near my shopping nor my car. I know of half a dozen people who have had handbags nicked from them while being distracted by 'helpers'.
> 
> If anyone comes too near us in a supermarket car park I shout **** OFF at them very loudly. That usually works. Some words work in all languages.


I mentioned that there are people "helping" people in R&C hospital in Madrid, and other areas. This is in the street, not in the car parks which are underground pay parking. They are there "helping" whether you like it or not. You of course do not need any help parking which is why it's in """" If you shout Fcuk Off at them you're likely to have a problem with the person who's "helping" you and his mates who are "helping" nearby. If you refuse their help when you get out of the car, you may find it damaged in some way when you get back.
I'm in 2 minds about this kind of thing. I'd like to be able to decide who I give money to, and who not. However, these people are not big earners. They are trying to carve out a living for themselves as best they can. It's certainly not a fun "job". Does it hurt to give them a euro??
The official carpark is woefully undersized as they usually are in hospitals in the Madrid area so people are forced to park on the street.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Because they are homeless???


and you know they are homeless because??? For all you know they could have several houses


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

jimenato said:


> If anyone comes too near us in a supermarket car park I shout **** OFF at them very loudly. That usually works. Some words work in all languages.


Wow, that's a bit harsh. I usually just say, _lo siento, hoy no/sorry, not today_, and they leave.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I mentioned that there are people "helping" people in R&C hospital in Madrid, and other areas. This is in the street, not in the car parks which are underground pay parking. They are there "helping" whether you like it or not. You of course do not need any help parking which is why it's in """" If you shout Fcuk Off at them you're likely to have a problem with the person who's "helping" you and his mates who are "helping" nearby. If you refuse their help when you get out of the car, you may find it damaged in some way when you get back.
> I'm in 2 minds about this kind of thing. I'd like to be able to decide who I give money to, and who not. However, these people are not big earners. They are trying to carve out a living for themselves as best they can. It's certainly not a fun "job". Does it hurt to give them a euro??
> The official carpark is woefully undersized as they usually are in hospitals in the Madrid area so people are forced to park on the street.


 what you are describing is organized intimadation, so yes it does hurt to encourage it by paying them.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> and you know they are homeless because??? For all you know they could have several houses


The original premise of the paper was that homeless people could buy the paper at one euro a copy and sell it for 2. They had to be registered and have a card. It worked a bit like the mini credits in Africa, often orientated towards women. The idea was to stop begging and to give them something to sell.There were some problems about whether the founder of the movement was up to no good somewhere, and it disappeared for a while and then came back. There were also problems 'cos many people just gave them money and didn't take the magazine so it was like begging.

Whatever, it seems like a flawed plan, but personally I think I'm much better off than the people who are selling the paper, so I can afford to give them something. I very rarely do however because I prefer to give to organisations. I'm sure it can't be much fun selling something out on the street every day though. They might own a string of houses, they just might...

PS It seems that the majority of sellers today are Nigerian. Don't know why.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

kalohi said:


> Wow, that's a bit harsh. I usually just say, _lo siento, hoy no/sorry, not today_, and they leave.


Yep - fair comment. The shouting comes if they are still insistent after I've smiled, shaken my head and waved them away.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

dunmovin said:


> As I have said before, I fail to see why these people expect you to give them YOUR HARD EARNED CASH, basely solely on their ablity to hold out their hand or hold up a bit of paper...best advice... ignore them or ask them explain why they deserve your money
> 
> Then ignore them


If they wind up the Scots then maybe they do serve a purpose after all


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> what you are describing is organized intimadation, so yes it does hurt to encourage it by paying them.


Yes - it's the same with the people in the car park. I have on a couple of occasions given them a euro from the safety of my car as I drive out just to show no hard feelings. Shouldn't do really - it just encourages them, Mrs. J doesn't like me doing it.

I know it's hard - I'm sure at least some of them are deserving but you have to look out for yourself.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ...
> Whatever, it seems like a flawed plan, but personally I think I'm much better off than the people who are selling the paper, so I can afford to give them something. I very rarely do however because I prefer to give to organisations. I'm sure it can't be much fun selling something out on the street every day though. They might own a string of houses, they just might...


I used to give to organisations as they claimed that they could do more to "rehabilitate" people, but after the recent disclosures about how the directors of of such "charities" in the UK also see fit to pay themselves six figure salaries with my money, and how less than half of it ends up with the intended recipients, I've stopped that as well. Now I'll give to people on the streets who obviously have problems, such as missing limbs and that's about it when it comes to "giving money away". We also employ a Rumanian cleaner, which seems a lot more contructive anyway.

BTW There's a guy with no arms who begs around Sol by placing a McDonalds cup (with coins inside) in his mouth and shaking it at people. I've been told he then takes most of his donations to one of the nearby arcades and spends them all in the slot machines. Not quite sure what to make of it - some people say it's encouraging gambling, but let's face it, there's only so many things you can do to entertain yourself if you haven't got any arms.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Be very very careful. Beware of the holding out of an article in front of you such as a newspaper, magazine, Petition requiring your signature, clipboard, etc. - they are all ways the stooge attracts your attention while the thief is dipping your bag/pocket, etc. Sometimes, one person can do both.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Be very very careful. Beware of the holding out of an article in front of you such as a newspaper, magazine, Petition requiring your signature, clipboard, etc. - they are all ways the stooge attracts your attention while the thief is dipping your bag/pocket, etc. Sometimes, one person can do both.


That is definitely true, and don't think it's just foreigners who get targeted in this way


----------



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

Lol im scottish and black and sometimes read a paper outside of a supermarket when waiting on the wife, must remember after this post not to do so not to offend


----------



## pleb2013 (Nov 6, 2013)

dunmovin said:


> As I have said before, I fail to see why these people expect you to give them YOUR HARD EARNED CASH, basely solely on their ablity to hold out their hand or hold up a bit of paper...best advice... ignore them or ask them explain why they deserve your money
> 
> Then ignore them


I worked in the City of London for many years.

Why are all the homeless and big issue sellers around Liverpool Street Scottish ?

Should i have stopped giving them MY HARD EARNED CASH because they offered their palm to me as i passed or when one holds out a piece of paper for me to put in the bin for him after exchanging it for a pound with him ?

In fact your right, i'm going to ask Jimmy why he deserved my money next time i'm there.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Be very very careful. Beware of the holding out of an article in front of you such as a newspaper, magazine, Petition requiring your signature, clipboard, etc. - they are all ways the stooge attracts your attention while the thief is dipping your bag/pocket, etc. Sometimes, one person can do both.



My first year in Spain I got nailed by the petition/donation. I gave her a very small donation and when she demanded a minimum of 20€ I started to tell her no. A random Spanish woman (I still have no idea who she was) grabbed me by the arm and pulled me away, telling the girl who was "petitioning" to go away in no uncertain terms. The woman then explained to me what I had done, asked me if I had given personal details, and told me never to do it again. She then disappeared. 

I have no idea who she was, whether she was an undercover cop or just a wonderful human being getting a dumb guiri out of a bad situation. However, I wish I knew who she was to say thanks. It was kind of scary being physically pulled away, but it was a huge help.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

biffysplace said:


> Lol im scottish and black and sometimes read a paper outside of a supermarket when waiting on the wife, must remember after this post not to do so not to offend


You might end up with the shopping bill covered !


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

pleb2013 said:


> I worked in the City of London for many years.
> 
> Why are all the homeless and big issue sellers around Liverpool Street Scottish ?
> 
> ...


It's warmer to sign on down south & even more so in the South-west.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

elenetxu said:


> My first year in Spain I got nailed by the petition/donation. I gave her a very small donation and when she demanded a minimum of 20€ I started to tell her no. A random Spanish woman (I still have no idea who she was) grabbed me by the arm and pulled me away, telling the girl who was "petitioning" to go away in no uncertain terms. The woman then explained to me what I had done, asked me if I had given personal details, and told me never to do it again. She then disappeared.
> 
> I have no idea who she was, whether she was an undercover cop or just a wonderful human being getting a dumb guiri out of a bad situation. However, I wish I knew who she was to say thanks. It was kind of scary being physically pulled away, but it was a huge help.


It is always possible that she might have been the thief, and the other one was the stooge but they decided you didn't have anything worth having. They would watch for where your purse/wallet was. The chances are that you told them because as soon as you are asked for money, even if you give them nothing, you will touch where it is. Be extra careful of "Good Samaritans" they lull you into a false sense of security. "Make sure you wallet/purse is safe" and as you walk away, you will instinctively feel to make sure it is still where you think it should be - you have told the potential thief where to go for it. Remember a fool and his money are soon parted, even the unwitting fool!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> It is always possible that she might have been the thief, and the other one was the stooge but they decided you didn't have anything worth having. They would watch for where your purse/wallet was. The chances are that you told them because as soon as you are asked for money, even if you give them nothing, you will touch where it is. Be extra careful of "Good Samaritans" they lull you into a false sense of security. "Make sure you wallet/purse is safe" and as you walk away, you will instinctively feel to make sure it is still where you think it should be - you have told the potential thief where to go for it. Remember a fool and his money are soon parted, even the unwitting fool!


You are right, however the girl scamming me was a young gypsy and the lady pulling me away was an older typical Santanderina. I would be shocked if they were working together.

I think its amazing how much it seems that crime has gone up (visibly) in the city of Santander since I first moved here.


----------

